# S&w 686 cs-3 help



## yska08 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey guys. Just picked up my first gun a S&W 686 4inch barrel. It cost me a whopping :smt082 275 euro. Now I started to look this gun up and it seems a special edition; a so called "Security Special"(Engraved on the right side panel of the frame.). Inside the crane its marked "CS-3". It's a matte finnish. A quick look on the web tells me that the "CS-1" was issued back in 1988 to the customs service. But really nothing to find on the "CS-3" model. Strange?! Well maybe you guys can help me out here. Can someone enlighten me a lil about the history and about the payed price of this particular gun. Ill attach a pict of the 3 inch version, for the rest it is the same.


----------



## yska08 (Dec 16, 2009)

No one an idea? tumbleweed


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I can't answer your questions, but I can say welcome and that you exhibited very good taste in selecting a fine revolver. I think a similar 686 would go for about $450 US, depending on condition, but then, I'm not really sure about the rarity of the 3" models. I haven't seen many of them.

I had the great pleasure, a few years ago, to help introduce a couple of your countrymen to firearms, during their travels in Texas. It was great fun for all of us, and they showed me a thing or two about drinking beer...after the shooting was over, of course.


----------



## yska08 (Dec 16, 2009)

Finally made a picture of my piece.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice weapon, and very professional-looking, well-composed photo as well! :smt023

I tried finding more info on this model, and came up empty.


----------



## yska08 (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanx! Well I came up with the same... :smt089 Previous to my job as a police offcer I was professional photographer. Still love taking pics. :mrgreen:


----------

